
I am 27 years old, and I just released my first iPhone game on the App Store - nathan_f77
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/boops-boops-swoops/id1128234938
======
cocktailpeanuts
I don't really get what your age has to do with posting here. You should just
describe what your app does, because your app looks cool.

~~~
nathan_f77
Sorry, that was my attempt at a (bad) joke about the kids who come on here
sometimes and post "I'm 15 years old and here is my new app".

Anyway, it's a simple game where you tilt your phone and fly through hoops.
Just a small side project I've been working on for the last few weeks.

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
Haha you know you've failed at your joke when you need to explain it, but I
totally sympathize with you now that I know where you're coming from :) Good
job on your app

